# bubble counter solution



## cornhusker (Nov 19, 2005)

what type of solution can be used in bubble counters to prevent evaporation? i've tryed mineral oil and it foams.regards,cornhusker


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

I have heard some folks say they use glycerin. I have just resigned to the fact that every 2-3 weeks I need to refill my counter, part of the maintenance.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I just use distilled water too, and I do have to refill it often in the winter.

I think some of the sponsors here sell special bubble counter fluid, so you could check that out.


----------



## Sully (Nov 11, 2005)

glycerin you find in the supermarkets in the baking section works well. Just kinda gets sticky. The bubble counter fluid products evaporate nearly as fast as water. I would just fill with water to avoid the hassels of it all.


----------



## magicmagni (Aug 19, 2004)

Hmm... Using mineral oil, but never had the problems with foaming? It's kinda cool because the bubble rise slowly through it.


----------



## hir0 (Nov 11, 2005)

I use some water from my tank -.- but it evaporates pretty quickly


----------



## oceanaqua (Oct 24, 2005)

Random guess? Alcohol? Doesnt that thing last in thermometer forever?


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

> Random guess? Alcohol? Doesnt that thing last in thermometer forever?


You don't want to use alcohol. Its volatility will make it evaporate quicker and more importantly the vapors will enter your tank! The red thing in a thermometer (whatever it is, because it isn't pure alcohol), is in a sealed system - nothing in, nothing out.


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

I bought the bubble counter fluid (glycerin) and have not had a drop evaporate yet (1 month and it looks the same).


----------



## Megil Tel'Zeke (Nov 7, 2005)

oceanaqua said:


> Random guess? Alcohol? Doesnt that thing last in thermometer forever?


Alcohol evaporates much more quickly than water. Why do you think it feels cool when you put it on your skin. it is becuase it draws the heat from your body and evaporates almost straight away. That is why it is used for perfumes and other things since it is quick to apply and then it is gone.


----------



## oceanaqua (Oct 24, 2005)

Thanks for the lecture on alcohol. Im not legal for it yet


----------

